# "25 Must See Wedding Photos..."  and a llama



## SquarePeg (Dec 19, 2014)

Ran across this today and some of you might find it interesting.  I thought a few of these were beautiful but others were head scratchers (llamas????).  Love the one of the two flower girls admiring themselves in the mirrors and the one with the reflecting pool with the bride leaping.    

25 Must-See Wedding Photos From 2014


----------



## weepete (Dec 19, 2014)

Interesting, the first two were my favorites. So many portraits shot in landscape orientation though that it was really bugging me though


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 19, 2014)

weepete said:


> Interesting, the first two were my favorites. So many portraits shot in landscape orientation though that it was really bugging me though



The first one is great.  While I like the elements of the 2nd photo, not sure I love them all together like that, it's a bit busy.  Re the landscape vs. portrait, which ones were bugging you?  I thought most of the landscape oriented photos were justified due to the backgrounds.


----------



## Rick50 (Dec 19, 2014)

Some good ones in there.


----------



## D-B-J (Dec 19, 2014)

Some good ones, but I don't know if they really are the best of the best...  

And where's that one of the B&G with like 25 deer behind them? I saw it this summer--it was excellent!


----------



## weepete (Dec 19, 2014)

5, 8, and 22 all bug me because of the orientation 6 and 22 bug me too because of chopped of bodies.


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 19, 2014)

Yes the chopped bodies in #22 ruin it for me too.  Your point about the orientation is a good one especially for that photo. Could have gotten the great background and full bodies if they had used portrait.


----------



## kathyt (Dec 19, 2014)

There were 5 images I would say are wowzers, but that is it! I was surprised to see zero from Susan Stripling! She is the wowzer type, heavy hitter, the composition master of the wedding world!!! Yeah, I kinda like her a little. 
New York (NYC) & Philadelphia Wedding Photographer - Susan Stripling Photography


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 19, 2014)

Wow.  Her work is gorgeous!  Too bad I'd rather get hit by a train than get married again.


----------



## BillM (Dec 19, 2014)

I believe those were alpaca not llama, I'm not an expert on camelid, but I could be wrong. Some real nice shots in there


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 19, 2014)

BillM said:


> I believe those were alpaca not llama, I'm not an expert on camelid, but I could be wrong. Some real nice shots in there



Oh, alpaca, well now it makes sense!


----------



## weepete (Dec 19, 2014)

kathyt said:


> There were 5 images I would say are wowzers, but that is it! I was surprised to see zero from Susan Stripling! She is the wowzer type, heavy hitter, the composition master of the wedding world!!! Yeah, I kinda like her a little.
> New York (NYC) & Philadelphia Wedding Photographer - Susan Stripling Photography



Now that's what I'm talking about. Those are seriously good shots, not just wedding photography wise, just photography wise. 

Good call Kathy


----------



## kathyt (Dec 20, 2014)

kathyt said:


> There were 5 images I would say are wowzers, but that is it! I was surprised to see zero from Susan Stripling! She is the wowzer type, heavy hitter, the composition master of the wedding world!!! Yeah, I kinda like her a little.
> New York (NYC) & Philadelphia Wedding Photographer - Susan Stripling Photography


If I do get married again, she will be my photographer. Cliff Mautner (WOW too) is her husband, but she shoots alone. Just an assistant. She is incredible.


----------



## minister (Dec 25, 2014)

SquarePeg said:


> Ran across this today and some of you might find it interesting.  I thought a few of these were beautiful but others were head scratchers (llamas????).  Love the one of the two flower girls admiring themselves in the mirrors and the one with the reflecting pool with the bride leaping.
> 
> 25 Must-See Wedding Photos From 2014


good collection, thanks for the inspiration


----------



## Bernie K. (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks for sharing


----------

